# Und nochmal Alchie Spezi :)



## Black_Hawk (11. Februar 2008)

Also ich frag mich was mirr mehr bringt als dudu Tränke oder Elixier Meister und wo man ne Chance hat auf einen Fläschchen Proc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil ich einem Forum steht das und dann da wieder dies ist schon nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte immer Fläschchen ist Neutral und fällt nicht unter Tränke und auch nicht unter Elixiere pls help me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (11. Februar 2008)

Fläschchen gehören zu Elixieren (wie regelmäßig wieder in den Threads hier erwähnt wird ...)
Kann man sich auch eigentlich recht einfach selber überlegen, ein Fläschchen zählt schließlich als Kampf- und Wächter*elixier*!

Und was dir als Druide mehr bringt, mußt du schon selber überlegen, was wendest du mehr an (war da nicht mal was, daß Druiden in verwandelter Gestalt keine Tränke schlucken konnten oder wurde das geändert?) bzw was kannst du mehr verkaufen bei euch auf dem Server oder wird in deiner Gilde/Stammgruppe/o.ä. gebraucht (gibt es da evtl schon spezialisierte Alchies, so daß du sinnvollerweise eine andere wählen solltest, etc)?

Ich bin mit Tränkealchie schon sehr zufrieden, liegt aber auch daran, daß in meiner Gilde auch mehrere Elixiermeister sind, und die mir Elixiere und Fläschchen machen, während ich für sie Tränke herstelle.


----------



## Jeryhn (13. Februar 2008)

feral drui= elixier wegen dem eigenbedarf an crit stärke und flasks
healdrui= tränke wegen manapots


----------



## Shuiju (19. Februar 2008)

Habe dazu ne kleine Frage, wie weit ist reicht denn die Spezialisierung?

Kann ich als Elixiermeister nicht die normalen Mana- und Heal-Pots herstellen?
Die sind doch schon auf Stufe 330/340 produzierbar. 

z.B. Erstklassiger Manatrank

Das Rezept ist doch ganz normal zu bekommen. Oder bezieht sich die Spezialisierung ausschließlich auf die Procs und jedoch kann alles herstellen?


----------



## Tirkari (19. Februar 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Berufspezialisierungen können spezialisierte Alchies alles herstellen, was der Beruf hergibt.
Die Spezialisierung bezieht sich einzig und allein auf die Chance, von einer Sache aus einmal Mats mehrere Produkte zu bekommen.


----------



## Shuiju (19. Februar 2008)

Ok, also auch als Elixiermeister kann ich transmultieren usw. nur eben dann ohne Proc-Chance dabei. Ist ja mal ne gute Info ;-)

Also nur noch überlegen, was man am meisten macht und wo die Proc-Chance am lohnensten ist.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------

